# Daylab or Vivitar for prints



## larry (Dec 15, 2007)

I want to do emulsion transfers from old family 'prints'. 
I'm new at this and am lacking in basic knowledge.
To start and maybe this is all I need to know is:
Does both the Daylab and Vivitar print from 'slides and prints'? 
Prints being old photos and computer printouts.
What printer(s) will produce images for emulsion lift from 'prints'?
It would be nice to have a printer that copied from both.


----------



## kaiy (Dec 16, 2007)

Both will make transfers from slides, and neither will make transfers from prints. If you want to make transfers from existing prints, you'll need to make slides from them first.


----------



## ann (Dec 16, 2007)

daylab also sells a product that can be used with prints, the print is copied to the polariod film and then is handle the same way as any other emulsion transfer or lift.
check their website for specifics.


----------



## terri (Dec 16, 2007)

As Ann stated, there is a product from Daylab that will accommodate prints, here is the link to Daylab. If I recall correctly, there is a limit on print size for this product, so take that into consideration before dropping any money on it. 

The Daylab is a very nice unit and a bit more versatile than the Vivitar.

You might could invest in a copystand to make slides from your prints, and you wouldn't be as limited by your print size. Just lay them flat, test your lighting, and shoot them using the slowest slide film you can find and you're there. It would cost you a copystand as well as a Daylab outfit, but your setup would be complete for what you'd like to do.

Good luck!


----------

